# 55 Gallon Offset Smoker



## eastendneil (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm new to this smokey BBQ thang and need plenty of advice, i have to finish the build of my first smoker, cure it and learning how to control temp and smoke before the 4th July. The 4th of July is when i'll be holding a surprise independance day party for my American pal, i'm in London.

So the quetions...?

*FAT 
*How can i stop th fat from catching fire???
I have a shelf near the bottom of the cooking chamber and intend to place a tray on there to catch all the fat/juice. Is this okay or will it burn?

*WOOD
*How much wood do i use???
I plan on using good quality lumpwood coal and some oak and a few other pieces of wood, what ratio should i be using, how many lumps of real wood do i add to the hot coal??

Does the wood need to be added hot?

Your thoughts and advice are greatly needed as i hope to cure and run the barrel this sunday, i might even chance a piece of meat or two.

Eastend Neil


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome Neil...  Use a catch pan .  No flare ups here.


----------

